# lecture de musique avec paroles



## jsbach (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de craquer pour le nouvel Ipad, mais il semble que depuis l'ios 5, le lecteur de musique intégré ("musique", ex Ipod sur ios 4) ne supporte plus l'affichage des paroles que l'on a introduit dans I tunes.
Pour moi ça enlève une bonne partie de l'intérêt, notamment quand on écoute des chansons en anglais. 
D'après les forums du site Apple, la seule solution en attendant que Cuppertino soit ÉVENTUELLEMENT sensible aux nombreux messages de protestation, est de trouver une app de tierce partie qui permettrait cette lecture.

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il une iapp qui répondrait au "cahier des charges" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## gngpn (23 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Voici une app qui permet de lire sur iPad 1,2,3 iOS 5 les paroles ajoutées dans iTune.

"Lyrics View"

Bonne nuit.


----------



## jsbach (24 Mars 2012)

Un grand merci à gngpn.

l'application en question "corrige" effectivement le défaut du successeur de "ipod" sur ipad ios 5.

Son prix est dérisoire, mais, question "politiquement incorrecte", est-ce délibéré de la part d'Apple?

Tout un programme...(sic...)


----------



## gngpn (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici une meilleurs app pour lire la music avec les lyrics sur ipad 1,2,3 ios 5+.

"Free Music dowload" *edited by BSOSoft http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/free-...454975562?mt=8*

Cette app n'est pas seulement un downloader. Elle permet de charger ses  morceaux iTunes et de les lire dans une interface qui ressemble à  s'y  méprendre à l'ancienne app ipod d'apple.

Essayez, ça vaut le coup!


Cordialement.


----------

